

Interview with Miguel de Icaza - msredmond
http://adtmag.com/blogs/watersworks/2011/05/interview-with-miguel-de-icaza.aspx

======
petercooper
Anyone know if Nat Friedman will be involved with the new company? Always been
convinced that guy is a genius.

------
pbreit
Such a weird fixation: bringing .Net to non-Windows platforms? I don't get it.

~~~
markoth
Have you ever written any non-trivial code for .NET?

